# HP LaserJet 1020 Drucker druckt mit wolkigem Streifen



## brazzjazz (7. Februar 2015)

'N Abend in die Runde!
Seitdem ich meinen Laserdrucker nach Jahren wieder in Betrieb genommen hatte, freute ich mich erst über das tadellose Druckergebnis. Nach ein paar Seiten allerdings tauchte ein weißer, recht breiter (~ 3 cm) Längsstreifen auf, mit sehr weichen Rändern. Nachdem ich mal die Tonerkassette herausgenommen hatte, und das ganze geschüttelt hatte, druckte er wieder normal. Nach ein, zwei Seiten aber begann das Spiel wieder von vorne. Mittlerweile hilft nicht mal mehr Schütteln. Was könnte hier die Ursache sein?
Danke!


----------



## TerrorPuschel (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: HP DeskJet 1200 Drucker druckt mit wolkigem Streifen*

Guten Abend Schreiberling.

Könnte es sein das deine Tonerkassette einfach nur leer ist?


----------



## brazzjazz (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: HP DeskJet 1020 Drucker druckt mit wolkigem Streifen*

Könnte durchaus sein, aber warum ist dann nicht alles in gleichem Maße schwächer?

Edit: LaserJet 1020, nicht DeskJet 1200...


----------



## Gadget2 (7. Februar 2015)

Manchmal spinnen die Toner auch einfach. Schon mal einen neuen Toner getestet? Wenn das nicht hilft, bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Heizung übrig. Ist die Rolle der Heizung noch ganz, oder löst sich diese schon auf?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2015)

Alles durchaus möglich, ist es eine Originalkartusche oder Nachbau? Ich habe den Drucker hier auch noch stehen aber bei den Kartuschen ist es ja All in One und würde aber auch zuerst an eine leere Kartusche denken da ich mich dunkel an so etwas erinnern kann.


----------



## brazzjazz (12. Februar 2015)

Jawoll, es lag an der Kartusche. War vermutlich leer. Schade, dass man die nicht restlos verbrauchen konnte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2015)

Ist leider wie alles im Leben man bekommt kaum etwas wirklich restlos leer.  Ich nutze für den Drucken ja einen Nachbau der unter 10 Taler kostete und daher ist etwas Schwund auf die Summe gerechnet zu verkraften


----------

